# /* $if CONFIG_NET $ */



## huckleberry (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe Quellcode bekommen, wo mehrmals folgendes vorkommt:

```
/* $if CONFIG_NET $ */
/...
```

und das ganze endet mit:

```
/* $endif$ */
```

Was ist das für ne Sprache, Skript, etc.? Ist das Javaspezifisch?

Thnx und Mfg Huck


----------



## maki (2. Mai 2012)

*verschoben*

Was hat das mit Plattformprogrammierung zu tun?


----------



## tfa (2. Mai 2012)

> ^Ist das Javaspezifisch?


Erstmal sind das Kommentare. Wie sieht denn der Quelltext außerhalb davon aus?
Ich tippe mal auf eine Art Präprozessor-Anweisungen.


----------



## huckleberry (2. Mai 2012)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Was hat das mit Plattformprogrammierung zu tun?


Weil das ein Osgi-Bundle ist.



tfa hat gesagt.:


> Wie sieht denn der Quelltext außerhalb davon aus?


Ganz normal:

```
/* $if CONFIG_NET $ */
            if (lr instanceof XFObject) {
                XFObject xlr = (XFObject) lr;
                System.out.println("===== Positions ======");
                if (xlr.pos != null) {
                    System.out.println(xlr.pos.toString());
                }
                System.out.println("===== /Positions ======");
            }
            /* $endif$ */
```



tfa hat gesagt.:


> Ich tippe mal auf eine Art Präprozessor-Anweisungen.


Das wäre auch meine Vermutung, aber wo wäre zB CONFIG_NET definiert?


----------



## maki (2. Mai 2012)

Das sieht eben wie eine Präprozessordirektive aus, aber trotzdem noch seltsam... ist weder Java- noch OSGi spezifisch, wahrscheinlich etwas selber gezimmertes oder was exotisches, Präprozessoren sieht man in Java als Nachteil, deswegen gibt es da keinen im JDK...

Würde mal im gesammten Quelltext suchen ob du zB. "CONFIG_NET" findest.

Entweder das oder der Author hatte einer sehr seltsame Coding-Konvention zu folgen...

*weiterverschieb*


----------



## SlaterB (2. Mai 2012)

huckleberry hat gesagt.:


> Das wäre auch meine Vermutung, aber wo wäre zB CONFIG_NET definiert?


es braucht ja auch ein Programm, welches den Quelltext durchgeht und modifiziert,
wenn du das nicht vorliegen hast, dann eben auch nicht die Konfigurationsdateien, ein ANT-Skript oder ähnliches


----------



## Sym (3. Mai 2012)

Handelt es sich dabei vielleicht um eine Portierung und diese Kommentare wurden einfach nur als "Kommentar" verwendet?


----------



## huckleberry (7. Mai 2012)

Sym hat gesagt.:


> Handelt es sich dabei vielleicht um eine Portierung und diese Kommentare wurden einfach nur als "Kommentar" verwendet?



Genau so sieht es aus. Programm funzt, ich bin glücklich. Danke


----------

